# colder temps



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I am looking for something I can put in my car so the temp in my car is always warm during the winter. Just wondering if there is such a device? I read a description of some kind of solar thing over the weekend, and can't find it again. I think I read the description wrong though.

I thought it said it could keep the car warm, and keep the windows defrosted during the winter, but I can't find the product again so I don't know if it said that for sure.


----------



## smurfee999 (Oct 6, 2010)

you can use a product like a proheat or espar engine heater. they are a little pricey but work very well. they are basically a small boiler and pump to circulate coolant through your engine. most big trucks and machinery use this set up in the north


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks. The thing I saw was $100.00. I can live with the cold for $1,000 for that coolant thing.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Google for engine block heaters.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks.


----------

